# Group Seeking Players in Montgomery County, MD



## NebtheNever (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm part of a roleplaying group in Gaithersburg, MD looking for new players. We're planning to start two new games in the near future, a D&D 4e game and a Changeling: The Lost game. If you're interested, PM me and I can give you more details.


----------

